# Vic's Red vs Britemax Vantage vs Naviwax Ultimate vs Bouncers



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

Which of the above waxes would You choose and why?


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Naviwax Ultimate, it gives me everything I want from a wax: looks, durability, water sheeting (beading), easy to apply.
Not sure about the smell, but I kind of like it as well


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

I have only Vic red and is amazing wax for me..


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

Vics red for me. Hard to beat for the price IMO


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

Can anybody compare all four ?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hands down, Bouncers 22 will knock the rings out of the other three mentioned, seriously it's the wax to go on the market, gives you a wet shine plus the durability is strong and great pleasure to apply, smells divine, very exclusive wax, the others are not even close in competition or on the same rank scales :thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

I'd go for Bouncers 22 also... Great Depth & Shine plus good water abilities! (beading/sheeting)
I've already ordered the Britemax Vantage but don't have it in my hands yet and planning to buy Victoria's Red and Naviwax in the next two months.
I believe they are all very good waxes, but B22 probably edges the others out.

ps: I think there is something wrong with the poll... (40%+27%+20%+40%>100%!!!)


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Hands down, Bouncers 22 will knock the rings out of the other three mentioned, seriously it's the wax to go on the market, gives you a wet shine plus the durability is strong and great pleasure to apply, smells divine, very exclusive wax, the others are not even close in competition or on the same rank scales :thumb:


Have you used it? Any pics of it on a car?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

jubileebug said:


> Vics red for me. Hard to beat for the price IMO


agreed, its the best product that punches well above its weight, imo you have to spend alot more to get something better:thumb:


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

skorpios said:


> ps: I think there is something wrong with the poll... (40%+27%+20%+40%>100%!!!)


It's a Multiple Choice Poll.
You can vote for different waxes at the same time
50% means 50% choose for example Vic's, but they can also vote for a second or third wax.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Will-S said:


> Have you used it? Any pics of it on a car?


Hi Evening, I have done my car bonnet with this wax, as a quick tester, but when the weathers dry and the light is on our side, and I am more than happy to place pictures of the Bouncers 22 on my car for you :thumb:

In the mean time, Check out Bouncers thread on here, will give a idea of what really Gloss is :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=243484


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

all 4 are as good as each other imo


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for clearing out this poll issue, josadler!

This is my Ford Kuga's hood with one layer of Bouncer's 22 on...


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Bloody hell!


----------



## Slick- (Mar 1, 2010)

90% prep, 10% LSP. That Ford hood has no orange peel and it is very well preped plus the reflections and light conditions are favorable.

For me, Vic's Red.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

rsblue said:


> all 4 are as good as each other imo


only used vantage and vics, but can't honestly see the others offering anything the others aren't already doing in all honesty


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

skorpios said:


> Thanks for clearing out this poll issue, josadler!
> 
> This is my Ford Kuga's hood with one layer of Bouncer's 22 on...


Wow, what did You do to get that result?
Is there a thread about it in the showroom?


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks mate!
No I didn't put it out in the showroom that time...

but looking forward to start a thread with the summer preparation I am going to do! 

Regarding the waxes, as I said before, imho all 4 of them are very good and "honest" choices! Maybe Β22 edges the others, but I want to use all first and then draw my final conclusions!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Hands down, Bouncers 22 will knock the rings out of the other three mentioned, seriously it's the wax to go on the market, gives you a wet shine plus the durability is strong and great pleasure to apply, smells divine, very exclusive wax, the others are not even close in competition or on the same rank scales :thumb:


:lol: and you've used them all have you?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> :lol: and you've used them all have you?


Being honest, I have not used all of them listed from the OP, but the Bouncers 22 just does it for me, it's a different wax breed altogether, gives the paint a wet fluid shimmer, like you can dive in the paint, this one works perfectly for me :thumb: very underrated IMHO.


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

The reflective properties that b22 adds is just incredible IME.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm shocked by the results on here, Vics is rated higher than Bouncers, should be the other way round on the votes.

I don't think this is a proper voting system here, just being honest; you can have any wax thread here, and Vics mentioned, it always gets the highest ratings, what's so special and unique about this wax.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> I'm shocked by the results on here, Vics is rated higher than Bouncers, should be the other way round on the votes.
> 
> I don't think this is a proper voting system here, just being honest; you can have any wax thread here, and Vics mentioned, it always gets the highest ratings, what's so special and unique about this wax.


try it and find out!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Is it seriously the business, Vics, It just I have heard mixed reviews about this wax, some say it's excellent, the others say it's average and did not live up to the name as suggested from others.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Is it seriously the business, Vics, It just I have heard mixed reviews about this wax, some say it's excellent, the others say it's average and did not live up to the name as suggested from others.


I've seen the same with any wax. People like different things, expect different things, and want different things out of their LSP's.

What do you want out of yours Trip?


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Vics looks nice, but I found the water behaviour and lengevity to be very poor.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> I'm shocked by the results on here, Vics is rated higher than Bouncers, should be the other way round on the votes.
> 
> I don't think this is a proper voting system here, just being honest; you can have any wax thread here, and Vics mentioned, it always gets the highest ratings, what's so special and unique about this wax.


Doesn't suprise me at all


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Naviwax Ultimate on silver is fantastic :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I'd take bouncers over Vics. In fact I did. Bought both, sold one. Can't comment on the other two I'm afraid, so I won't tell you what to get.

Yes, I am probably that person that Vics didn't do it for. Maybe my expectations were TOO high, after all, I basically expected it bring the 2nd coming of Jesus or something :lol:

My best description of Bouncers, was that it felt like the wax I wanted Vics to be. And I only acquired it as an afterthough really, after both buying and winning supernatural hybrid @KdS, and Dom let me swap one.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

-PJB- said:


> I'd take bouncers over Vics. In fact I did. Bought both, sold one. Can't comment on the other two I'm afraid, so I won't tell you what to get.
> 
> Yes, I am probably that person that Vics didn't do it for. Maybe my expectations were TOO high, after all, I basically expected it bring the 2nd coming of Jesus or something :lol:


Thats often the problem with very highly regarded products, i found the same with dodo products but its all a personal thing at the end of the day:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Just to confuse things further  my favourite wax in this price range is Bilt Hamber Finis Wax - it's superb! :thumb:

You can buy a sample pot for around £12 as well and try before you invest in a larger pot! 

Alan W


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

The only one i have tried is Britemax Vantage, and i love it. It smells amazing, is very easy to apply, has a good long curing time (which i personally prefer) and is a breeze to remove. The water beading properties are amazing, but it's only been on the car a month so i can't comment on durability.

I'm sure all of the others are superb, and would love to try Bouncers but Vantage is my favourite wax at the mo!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Must admit, I was a bit let down, as I originally thought this was a test of these four. I think it would make a good test, as they're often the names I see flying about these days. :lol: :thumb:

So, who wants to buy all four?


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> Hands down, Bouncers 22 will *knock the rings out of the other three mentioned*





> the others are *not even close in competition or on the same rank scales*





> Being honest, I have not used all of them listed from the OP


No offence, but it's ridicolous what You are doing here  You have no experience with all waxes metioned, but it doesn't stop You from expressing very strong and confident opinions about them. Not the way any reviews or recommendation should go on here IMO.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

evotuning said:


> No offence, but it's ridicolous what You are doing here  You have no experience with all waxes metioned, but it doesn't stop You from expressing very strong and confident opinions about them. Not the way any reviews or recommendation should go on here IMO.


That's your opinion, no anyone else's, after all, it's a free forum, and I meant every word it, i;m not going to go back and edit my entry :thumb:

I've tried Bouncers 22, and it does for me on the shine elements plus durability as well, It's a very unique wax on the market.


----------



## David Wyllie (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi everyone, after reading over this thread a few times I started having mixed feelings, good & bad. I have always maintained the opinion that there was just no single wax for everyone especially in our highly evolving shine market. Twenty years ago the show & collector car owners said the same things as being said now. Nothing has changed except now there are about 5,000 competing LSP's on the market, all competing for a share in the shine market. Next year there maybe another 100 new LSP's to choose from all using a variety of new and different chemical additives in each formula. There is always something new showing up in our shine market which makes it interesting for some people and boring for others. And at my age I can't keep up with all the new stuff, nor can I afford to do so, so I keep to something that I am familiar with to use on my finish, it just so happens that I developed it myself. I think of Victoria Concours Red Wax as the 'Old Guy Wax'. It was intended to do nothing extra to the finish. It was intended to preserve and protect the original finish that an artistic painter or a factory design team had envisioned, nothing more. I do want to see the colour, the flake, the depth and reasonable durability. On the other hand my son uses words like bling, flash and pop too much. His LSP's of choice are a little different than mine. I don't understand it, but I respect it. There is a good chance if he gets older he may just see it my way, eventually. Something's will change over time, other things will not. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I like your 'thoughts' David and nice to you posting! :thumb:

Hopefully it'll bring this Thread back on track because, as you say, we are not all looking for the same things from a wax. 

Alan W


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

David Wyllie said:


> . On the other hand my son uses words like bling, flash and pop too much. His LSP's of choice are a little different than mine. I don't understand it, but I respect it.


Maybe his favorite wax is Victoria Chaos  bling !


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Everyone is entiltled to their own opinions, but personally i only try to comment on products i've actually used, saves alot of embarassment in the long run


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Appreciate your thoughts David. I think that sums it up nicely. These days with the whole "what wax" issue I try to ask people what they want, as it does differ, and "my favourite" mightn't be suitable for them.

Ps. I'm sorry I don't really get on with your wax; as is so often the cop out in relationships... I think it's me, not you :lol:, and I think I'm in the minority :thumb:

I think I might like your sons products. Although I shalnt be caught using the word "bling"

:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I have not tried Bouncers22 but by some reviews and pictures , it looks gives super bright finish glassy finish sealant-look while Victoria Concours gives nice deep warm wet finish . I can't say Victoria Concours best wax but I can say I enjoy to use Victoria Concours every week  top quality wax , nice strawberry scent "no chemical smell" , easy application , easy removal and stunning finish .


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

whats your favourite colour???

same with waxes all the above do a good job, just a case of trying and finding out for yourself, all our cars are different manufacturers, colours ages and environments so there is no wax that will fit all.

have fun experimenting until you get the deired effect which is also different for everyone!


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

I have used both Bouncers and Vantage, and have to say that my initial first couple of uses of Bouncers were a nightmare. After meeting Jay at the KDS day and being shown how he applied it I found it a lot easier to use. (I was leaving it for too long to cure).

On the Vantage front it goes on the same, nice and easily but has a much longer cure time so no real issues. Speaking with Mat from I4Detailing, it has been designed as (and I hope no one take offence) but as an anybody wax.

Both smell good and neither leave any residue on the plastics. Most of the issues that people, myself included have with waxes are due to application/removal not the wax itself.

Fish


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Fish said:


> I have used both Bouncers and Vantage, and have to say that my initial first couple of uses of Bouncers were a nightmare. After meeting Jay at the KDS day and being shown how he applied it I found it a lot easier to use. (I was leaving it for too long to cure).


Big time. It cakes up like crazy but do it right and it couldn't be easier.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> I've seen the same with any wax. People like different things, expect different things, and want different things out of their LSP's.
> 
> What do you want out of yours Trip?


Sorry I did not reply sooner Type R.

Lsp wise, as my cars clocking up on age now, it's vital for me to have a good protection bond to the paint form a lsp, something relatively easy to work, but I don't mind placing the extra effort if the product performs on durability, price, ease of use but that's give and take for me again, and something that adds something to the finish, clear clairty to the paint so the paint shimmers and flows within the light :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Vantage easiest to use paste wax I've ever used and I've got over 30 :lol:


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

I started this thread to see what the little differences , the nuances were between these waxes, not to start bashing the wax You didn't buy. Only a few people can say why they choose these waxes, what characteritics these waxes have. I expected a more objective opinion from people that are supposed to be experts on this field.
I hear : Naviwax Ultimate on silver is fantastic from Demetri and the wax expert Maxi-Milan:Bouncers: it looks gives super bright finish glassy finish sealant-look while Victoria Concours gives nice deep warm wet finish . I can't say Victoria Concours best wax but I can say I enjoy to use Victoria Concours every week top quality wax , nice strawberry scent "no chemical smell" , easy application , easy removal and stunning finish .


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I've actually tried only Naviwax ultimate from the wax in the poll, i can just say that is a great wax, extremely easy and durable well priced and add a deep gloss to the paint.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

josadler said:


> I started this thread to see what the little differences , the nuances were between these waxes, not to start bashing the wax You didn't buy. Only a few people can say why they choose these waxes, what characteritics these waxes have. I expected a more objective opinion from people that are supposed to be experts on this field.
> I hear : Naviwax Ultimate on silver is fantastic from Demetri and the wax expert Maxi-Milan:Bouncers: it looks gives super bright finish glassy finish sealant-look while Victoria Concours gives nice deep warm wet finish . I can't say Victoria Concours best wax but I can say I enjoy to use Victoria Concours every week top quality wax , nice strawberry scent "no chemical smell" , easy application , easy removal and stunning finish .


To be fair bud; you asked which we'd choose and why. And some peoples reasons can be pretty odd; "My mate told me to", "I liked the box", "everyone else uses it", etc. :lol: Remember also, some people are still covincing themselves why they've spent another £30 on wax when they've already got five, so often peoples answers are laced with self-reinforcement - people always seem to champion their latest purchase don't they!? And don't mix enthusiam for a hobby with expertise  :lol:

Differences, nuances and characteristics. Fair dos. Sometimes you need to ask the right question. :thumb: It might have been worth specifying that's what you wanted. Unfortunately, I think true objectivity his hard when there is soooo much different stuff to use, and branding is king these days. I don't think anyone here will have tried all of these. Plus, some of us will use these hot places, cold places, outside, inside, on different finishes, have different views, etc. So who is to say? I'd say also, it isn't everyones way to be objective, some people "feel" their way through life - just because their approach is different to yours doesn't mean you need to offend it, just ignore it. But I digress.

I've come to the conclusion that the best I can do is give people my thoughts on things, try to give reasons, conditions, comparisons etc if I can for context; and understand a little of what they want (if I remember to ask). I had a penchant for saying we need to test "properly" more, but I can't see it always working. Just honesty. You can soon work out if you agree or not.

Of the two I've tried...

Bouncers: here, http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=263345. Looks? Bright, wet, glossy, deep, sharp. (on metallic grey anyway).

Vics: here, http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=256270. It sounds like you've used it, but yes, it does give a lovely deep look, very glow-y. I think my main problem was it was sooo hyped, but I didn't feel it knocked waxes like purple haze pro and supernatural (nice waxes I'd used previously), completely into touch. They were easier to use (for my ham fisted approach), and one layer was sufficient. I'd struggle to do three layers after cleaning, claying, cleansing etc (and have no garage to keep the car holed up for the weekend and take my time).

I think my biases and circumstances explain _my_ take on these.

HTH. :thumb:


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

-PJB- said:


> Must admit, I was a bit let down, as I originally thought this was a test of these four. I think it would make a good test, as they're often the names I see flying about these days. :lol: :thumb:
> 
> So, who wants to buy all four?


I want to buy them all, but i don't have the time to apply them all.
I want something with a lot of clarity glassy with a lot of flake pop for my silver car and a warm wet glowing wax for my gold-yellow metallic car.
Two of the waxes can be bought as a sample, which make it more interesting to try them


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

josadler said:


> I want something with a lot of clarity glassy with a lot of flake pop for my silver car and a warm wet glowing wax for my gold-yellow metallic car.Two of the waxes can be bought as a sample, which make it more interesting to try them


SN wax gives super clarity , SN my favorite wax on all colours especially after prep stages , Lime Prime Lite and SN x 2coats gives great result on silver car , p21s Concours gives very glassy silvery finish but with less clarity .

Super Clarity : Supernatural wax 
Wet look : Victoria Concours 
Metallic flake pop : Blackfire Wet Diamond - Menzerna PowerLock (more glassy)


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I think there needs to be a test on here, But each colour will be different, user style will be different from the application user, plus the paint prep for the paint as well.

Out of all four, which one gives the most durability.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

josadler said:


> I want to buy them all, but i don't have the time to apply them all.
> I want something with a lot of clarity glassy with a lot of flake pop for my silver car and a warm wet glowing wax for my gold-yellow metallic car.
> Two of the waxes can be bought as a sample, which make it more interesting to try them


Haha, who does have the time to use them all (unless its a day job)!? Vics would be warm/wet (mmmm), as has been noted.

Not sure out of the others which would be the glassiest. Maxi's advice sounds good. Of those mentioned; Bouncer's has a glassiness, but equally the other two (available as samples) may well do.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Bouncers also has the advantage of looking great on black trim.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

josadler said:


> I want to buy them all, but i don't have the time to apply them all.
> I want something with a lot of clarity glassy with a lot of flake pop for my silver car and a warm wet glowing wax for my gold-yellow metallic car.
> Two of the waxes can be bought as a sample, which make it more interesting to try them


You are describing Naviwax perfectly! 

You can buy samples of it here in the sample thread.


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

Has anybody compared Vantage to Vic's
According to the information and i quote:
Vantage is a premium carnauba wax suitable for all paint types and colours that require a high gloss finish. It combines a high content of #1 grade Brazilian carnauba wax and polymers, engineered to deliver incredible wetness and depth of shine with superb durability and protection. 
it should have the qualities of Vic's.


----------



## Phat Pat (Mar 1, 2012)

Out of the four mentioned, I have only used Vic’s Red, so I suppose it’s only fair that I comment on that one. And to be totally honest, I have only used this on a couple of occasions.

Vic’s Red in my opinion gives a wetter more liquid look to the finish; the reason for this, I have no idea. Personally, I would only use this wax on a black vehicle. I know that the wax was intended for both black and red vehicles, but for me, I would only use it on black. I think for red vehicles, there are other products that supply a sharper finish. I’m not convinced that red vehicles should look wet, for me, red should look sharp. Does this make sense?

Price, durability, smell and ease of use are not necessarily that important to me, but I have to admit that ease of use is more important then the others mentioned.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

out of all of those for ease of application/removel, great finish, good durabilty its britemax vantage hands down for me personally.


----------



## David Wyllie (Jan 30, 2007)

*Back Breaking, Mind Numbing, Intensely Laborious,*

I have been looking at what is meant by the words 'Hype & Hyped' at Detailing World regarding products. 'Hype & Hyped' get used when someone is disappointed in the outcome of a product which may be related to another term seen a lot 'Easy On Easy Off'. I too get excited when I read 'Easy On Easy Off', but then another term shows up 'Its All In The Prep'. What a bummer! Many different product brands are mentioned using these terms in one line sentences. Many of you are just like me, I perk up when I read 'Easy On Easy Off', I really do get excited. 'Easy' is my most favorite word. The truth is de-contaminating a vehicles finish of crud and muck can take anywhere from 6 to 20 hours depending on how in-depth you want to go. A person can even take it further by de-waxing, de-siliconing, de-polymerizing, de-swirling which takes another 20 hours. Just a thought, maybe in the future the members should take more of the credit for their own hard work when posting 'Easy on Easy off' just add the number of hours of preparation it took to sanitize & sterilize the finish ready for a couple 10 minute fresh coats of your favorite wax/sealant or both that is Easy On Easy Off (22hr prep) etc...Just my thoughts!


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

have used vics on a black honda frv and a grey golf r32 and was very impressed with the finish, there are some threads with some pics somewhere. havent used the others but i will get bouncers after the reviews ( i;m a sucker for jumping on the bandwagon, i did the same with wet glaze and prima amiga) i have to use the products, i like reading opinions but nothing like trying it yourself, vics is easy to use and i had get durability although i wash and wax my cars each week so durability is never a problem for me. 

i only leave it for a few mintues to wipe off and its very easy to use. gives a nice wet look.


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

josadler said:


> I want to buy them all, but i don't have the time to apply them all.
> I want something with a lot of clarity glassy with a lot of flake pop for my silver car and a warm wet glowing wax for my gold-yellow metallic car.
> Two of the waxes can be bought as a sample, which make it more interesting to try them


Now this is a different question mate! :wave:
Some more suggestions for the cars mentioned above.

Clarity, Glassy, Flake for SILVER car => Dodo Juice Supernatural FTW! :thumb:

Warmth and Glow for Gold-Yellow metallic car => you can use DJSN mentioned above or try the new LAVA wax. I haven't used it since its for warm coloured cars but I've seen pics in reviews that are very good.

for Wetness and a more 'plastic' look you seriously need some Zaino Z2 PRO
if you insist on wax, you get great wetness from Lusso Oro and Bouncer's 22 (but I've seen it on darker cars)

All products suggested are priced under 100€. :thumb:


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Slick- said:


> 90% prep, 10% LSP. That Ford hood has no orange peel and it is very well preped plus the reflections and light conditions are favorable.
> 
> For me, Vic's Red.


Agree with you.

This Ford has been polished by me and Kotsos. It also has 2 layers of Zaino Z-2 under the coat of bouncer's 22 which already had given the wow effect before the wax


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

skorpios said:


> Thanks for clearing out this poll issue, josadler!
> 
> This is my Ford Kuga's hood with one layer of Bouncer's 22 on...


Tut tut tut

Actually in these pics there is no Bouncer 22 on it . These shots taken just after the second layer of Zaino Z2 in the freshly polished paint.

Bouncers 22 applied later and IMO give nothing more


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I have to say Bouncers22 has mega impressed me. That's 2 cars in 3 days I have wearing it now. Both write ups to come. Again as Auky says, works very very on hard plastics. Leaves a lovely well protected finish and won't run like some trim products.

Such a lovely wax to use, really really impressed by it. Durability should give a good indication of where it will sit. But I must be honest i'd buy it over the others in the poll. 

It manages to compete with that vics look while providing much better water behavior, which I feel lets vics down.


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Kotsos is right. My bad...
The previous photo is after Z2 and before B22 is applied.

These are after the application of B22 and although the lighting conditions are poorer than before, IMO is evident that B22 has added lots of depth to the finish.


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

NAVI-WAX all the way, been using a good long while now on multiple vehicles, i love it, and ive used a fair few waxes, vics is nice and awesome value, but navi-wax does it for me:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Bouncers 22, great product for the price, all the effort thats gone into it and the durabilty is awsome, if you scroll down a bit on the wax page you will see it a wax test I did and its holding its own against the big boys :thumb:

EDIT: This one ... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=249542


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

Just bought a pot of VCR


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

gally said:


> I have to say Bouncers22 has mega impressed me. That's 2 cars in 3 days I have wearing it now. Both write ups to come. Again as Auky says, works very very on hard plastics. Leaves a lovely well protected finish and won't run like some trim products.
> 
> Such a lovely wax to use, really really impressed by it. Durability should give a good indication of where it will sit. But I must be honest i'd buy it over the others in the poll.
> 
> It manages to compete with that vics look while providing much better water behavior, which I feel lets vics down.


I knew you'd like it 

I know "it's all in the prep" but every car I've seen wearing B22 reflects like crazy!


----------

